# Pine Cone Pen



## SkewedUp (Sep 16, 2008)

My apologies if this is posted twice...I tried once and it did not seem to take, so I am trying this again. These Pine Cone pens require a lot of effort, but I believe it is worth it. Euro gunmetal pen kit. Thanks for looking, and any and all comments more than welcome.

Doug


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful looking pine cone pen there doug.
I have made a quantity of pine cone pens and bottle stoppers in recent months. I was lucky to run across a bunch of those big Coulter pine cones that had originally come from California.

W.Y.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 16, 2008)

That is cool, nice work.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 16, 2008)

very well done....i like the kit also...compliment one another with the contrasting of the colors.


----------



## SkewedUp (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are beautiful stoppers William. Did you stabilize the pine cones? I am wishing I was set up to stabilize my cones - as it is I just stabilize with thin CA as I am turning but that takes a lot of extra time.


----------



## SkewedUp (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Angelofdeath. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 16, 2008)

> Did you stabilize the pine cones? I am wishing I was set up to stabilize my cones - as it is I just stabilize with thin CA as I am turning but that takes a lot of extra time.


 
I didn't stabilize  these . I just used CA as I turned them  but I am going to stabilize the next batch because I have another vacuum generator on order to do corn cobs etc so I can do it searately from using the vacuum generrator  from  my lathe's vacuum chucking system.

W.Y.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 16, 2008)

Great penturning Doug, especially as you stabilised it yourself!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Doug: Great looking pen! I want to try my hand at pine cones sometime. Like your signature too. 

William: Like the stoppers, I'm thinking about making a few bottle stoppers for Christmas gifts.


----------



## edman2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one Doug. I have 2-3 California Sugar Pine cones about 14" long that I have been saving for a try at this.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful pen...I really like the pine cones, I`m gonna have to give it a shot.


----------



## Vince_Hoffmann (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work Doug!  I love turning pine cones.  They are quite a challenge, but the results are absolutely stunning and always different.  I also stabilize mine with CA only, it works very well.

I recently came across a Knobby Pine tree that grows along the California coast whose cones have a nice light golden color inside in contrast to the Sugar Pine which is a darker brown.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SkewedUp (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments every one! I really appreciate it.


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 16, 2008)

nice Job!!!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 18, 2008)

That is one of the prettier pinecone pens I've seen. nice work


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## SkewedUp (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Jay, Ken, and Tony. You guys are too kind, but thanks for the comments.


----------

